# Poems for a hurting heart



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*BEYOND THE RAINBOW*


As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played,
I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade

I saw a wondrous image then of a place that's trouble-free
Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity. 
I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, and on the other side
Were meadows rich and beautiful - lush and green and wide
And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see
Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be
My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new
And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do
I needed to reach out to you, to tell you I'm alright
That this place is truly wonderful, then a bright glow pierced the night
"Twas the glow of many candles, shining bright and strong and bold
And I knew then that it held your love in it's brilliant shades of gold.
For although we may not be together in the way we used to be
We are still connected by a cord no one can see
So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart
If you look beyond the Rainbow and listen with your heart.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*The Last Battle*
If it should be that I grow frail and weak
and pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then you must do what must be done,
For this--the last battle--can't be won.
You will be sad I understand,
Don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test.
We have had so many happy years,
What is to come can hold no fears
You'd not want me to suffer, so.
When the time comes, please let me go.
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me til the end
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.
I know in time you will agree
it is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.
Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do;
We've been so close--we two--these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.
-Author Unknown​


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for sharing those. They are hard to read through blurry eyes.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is a poem that means the world to me, especially because goldens are both so twinkling and brief. 

On Pilgrimage

May the smell of thyme and lavender accompany us on our journey
To a province that does not know how lucky it is
For it was, among all the hidden corners of the earth,
The only one chosen and visited.

We tended toward the Place but no signs led there.
Till it revealed itself in a pastoral valley
Between mountains that look older than memory,
By a narrow river humming at the grotto.

May the taste of wine and roast meat stay with us
As it did when we used to feast in the clearings,
Searching, not finding, gathering rumors,
Always comforted by the brightness of the day.

May the gentle mountains and the bells of the flocks
Remind us of everything we have lost,
For we have seen on our way and fallen in love
With the world that will pass in a twinkling.

~ Czeslaw Milosz ~


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. My GF just found out that her senior guy, Mr. Buddy, has lymphoma. Due to his age and overall health, he's not a good candidate for chemo. They're going to do palliative care. She's just devastated. I sent her The Last Battle.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tearjerkers all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Thank you so much for posting these.

The *Last Battle * especially really got to me and *every word is true!*Today is 3 months since we had to send our Smooch to the Rainbow Bridge, to be with our Snobear, who is almost gone a year now.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

The Last Battle is one of the poems that helped me thru my grief and helped me to stop questioning if I put Bailey to sleep too soon. 

This one below did too, even more. I love it and hate it at the same time but it has been a great source of comfort for me. I have it and The Battle printed out and in my night stand. When I am silently crying late at night I take them out and somehow they make me feel better. 


"The Greatest Gift" by Karla M. Bertram:

I always knew this time would come,
From the very instant our eyes first met.
How I loved you then! How I love you now!
I made a promise then, and I will keep that promise now...
You will not suffer from a pain that will not heal;
You will not know the loss of a life remembered, now gone.

It is for me alone to make this decision,
The price for the bright joy and pure laughter
You brought me during the time we shared.
I am the only one who can decide when it is time.
When my hope dies, and my fear rides high,
Just when I need you most, I must let you go.

It is for you alone to tell me when you are ready
For without your guidance, I will not know
When to lay my grief, my guilt, my anger
My sorrow and my selfish heart aside
And give you this last gift, this greatest gift.
Your eyes will speak to mine, and I will know.

The pain of this moment is excruciating.
Tears stream down my face in a river of sorrow.
And my heart drowns in a pool of grief.
For you have spoken and I have listened,
And unlike other decisions I have made
This one brings no relief...no comfort...no peace.

For if there´s one thing you´ve taught me,
If there´s only one thing I´ve learned...
Unconditional love has a condition after all,
I must be willing to let you go, when you speak to me
I must be willing to help you go, if you cannot go alone.
And I must accept my pain so you can be free of yours.

Go easily now, go quickly now,
Do not linger here, it is time for you to leave.
Go find your strength, go find your youth.
Go find the ones who've gone before you.
You are free to leave me now, free to let your spirit soar
Rest easy now, your pain will soon be gone.

I pray I will find comfort in my memories...
In the dark and lonely days ahead.
I cannot say I will not miss you, I cannot say I will not cry.
For only my tears can heal my broken heart.
But, I promise you this; as long as I live,
You will live, alive in my mind, forever in my heart.

So I give you this last gift, all I have left to give,
And this will be my greatest gift...sending you away.
It is the measure of my unconditional love...
For only the greatest love can say,
"Good-bye, go find the bridge, we'll meet again,
Loving you has been the greatest gift of all."


*crying* :bawling:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man. I'm having a hard time today for some reason and this surely hit home.
"Just when I need you most, I must let you go."

Pammie - I haven't seen your poen before, but it is so true.

My horse died the week before Copper. When my vet told me Copper had cancer, I told him that I couldn't stand losing them both so soon (he wasn't the one taking care of my horse) he asked what happened with my horse. I told him and he said it was over hours before I told the vet to give him the shot. I asked him how could my horse come whinnying over to me and then lay down with his head in my lap if it was so bad....

He said He had to stay until you told him he could go.

I told Copper the whole way home that day to go if it was his time and not to stay for me. The darling had a system wide failure 36 hours later and was PTS one week after my horse almost to the minute. I am of course heartbroken without him (well, them) but so glad he didn't fight a losing battle and went without pain or distress, eating an Arby's sandwich at the last minute.:smooch:


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> Oh man. I'm having a hard time today for some reason and this surely hit home.
> "Just when I need you most, I must let you go."


that is the place in the poem is where I always start to tear up. everytime.

coppers-mom, when you see a Arby's do you smile at the memory of your baby enjoying a sammich!! I think I will from now on!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh my...I'm in tears. Because of the poem and Copper's story =(. It's been so long since I've cried about Teddy...just been putting it away...but these tear jerkers were needed...I wrote some of my own poems after Teddy passed...but I just can't bring myself to open them up right now..
Thanks for this thread


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pammie*

Pammie

Thank you SO VERY much for posting The Greatest Gift-what a beautiful and true poem!! I can see why you keep this on your nightstand!

My Husband and I lost two of our dogs last year!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

A friend lost her lab this past week. She sent this poem that was sent to her... I liked it....

God saw you getting tired and a cure was not to be.
So He put His arms around you and whispered "come to me." 
With tearful eyes we watched you, and saw you pass away. 
Although we loved you dearly, we could not make you stay. 
A mighty heart stopped beating, hard working paws at rest.
God broke our hearts to prove to us, He only takes the best


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful poems, very touching as I'm reading through tears.

*Max's Mom,* I really like the one you posted. 

*Godspeed to all our sweet Angels.*


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *Godspeed to all our sweet Angels.*


Bumping up in hopes some of these words will help heal a hurting heart.:smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> Bumping up in hopes some of these words will help heal a hurting heart.:smooch:


Maybe more than one...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Copper's Mom, Thanks so much for bumping up this thread. Such wonderful words to comfort lots of our aching hearts.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A Living Love 

If you ever love an animal, there are three days in your life you will 
always remember.... 

The first is a day, blessed with happiness, when you bring home your 
young new friend. 
You may have spent weeks deciding on a litter. You may have asked 
numerous opinions of many vets, or done long research in finding a 
breeder. Or, perhaps in a fleeting moment, you may have just chosen 
that silly looking mutt in a shelter--simply because something in its 
eyes reached your heart. But when you bring that chosen pet home, and 
watch it explore, and claim its special place in your hall or front 
room--and when you feel it brush against you for the first time--it 
instills a feeling of pure love you will carry with you through the 
many years to come. 

The second day will occur eight or nine or ten years later. 
It will be a day like any other. 
Routine and unexceptional. But, for a surprising instant, you will 
look at your longtime friend and see age where you once saw youth. You 
will see slow deliberate steps where you once saw energy. And you will 
see sleep when you once saw activity. So you will begin to adjust your 
friend's diet--and you may add a pill or two to her food. And you may 
feel a growing fear deep within yourself, which bodes of a coming 
emptiness. And you will feel this uneasy feeling, on and off, until 
the third day finally arrives. 

And on this day--if your friend and God have not decided for you, then 
you will be faced with making a decision of your own--on behalf of 
your lifelong friend, and with the guidance of your own deepest 
Spirit. But whichever way your friend eventually leaves you--you will 
feel as alone as a single star in the dark night. 

If you are wise, you will let the tears flow as freely and as often as 
they must. And if you are typical, you will find that not many in your 
circle of family or friends will be able to understand your grief, or 
comfort you. 

But if you are true to the love of the pet you cherished through the 
many joy-filled years, you may find that a soul--a bit smaller in size 
than your own--seems to walk with you, at times, during the lonely 
days to come. 

And at moments when you least expect anything out of the ordinary to 
happen, you may feel something brush against your leg--very very 
lightly. 

And looking down at the place where your dear, perhaps dearest, friend 
used to lay--you will remember those three significant days. The 
memory will most likely be painful, and leave an ache in your 
heart--As time passes the ache will come and go as if it has a life of 
its own. 
You will both reject it and embrace it, and it may confuse you. If you 
reject it, it will depress you. If you embrace it, it will deepen you. 
Either way, it will still be an ache. 

But there will be, I assure you, a fourth day when--along with the 
memory of your pet--and piercing through the heaviness in your 
heart--there will come a realization that belongs only to you. It will 
be as unique and strong as our relationship with each animal we have 
loved, and lost. This realization takes the form of a Living 
Love--like the heavenly scent of a rose that remains after the petals 
have wilted, this Love will remain and grow--and be there for us to 
remember. It is a love we have earned. It is the legacy our pets leave 
us when they go. And it is a gift we may keep with us as long as we 
live. It is a Love which is ours alone. And until we ourselves leave, 
perhaps to join our Beloved Pets--it is a Love we will always possess. 

by Martin Scot Kosins


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> A Living Love
> 
> If you ever love an animal, there are three days in your life you will
> always remember....
> ...


So true, and so emotionally difficult to read with tears flowing.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*The Last Will and Testament of An Extremely Distinguished Dog*

For anyone who is saying goodbye to or has already lost a senior dog who has endured failing health, this piece by American playwright Eugene O'Neill may have special poignancy: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. It was written to comfort O'Neill's wife after the death of their beloved Blemie. 

I especially love the closing passage: "One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail."


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

One of my favorites is "Stopping By Woods On A Snowy Evening" by Robert Frost. The "and miles to go before I sleep" always gets me.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bumping again for the too many hurting hearts we have. I miss my boy still, but time makes the pain softer.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Thank you for bumping this up!!


----------

